# Coconut oil as a treat



## aegonziv (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it okay for me to mix a little bit of pure, unrefined, cold-pressed, 100% organic extra virgin coconut oil with my hedgehogs dry cat food as a treat once in a while?


----------

